

Show HN: Graphing Calculator 3D - runiter
http://www.runiter.com/graphing-calculator/

======
runiter
I wrote this software in Java, originally as a side project while studying
various computer graphics techniques for my PhD thesis. If you have any
questions about it I will be happy to answer them.

